# Pare



## Seb_K

Hey guys,

What does "pare" mean in Tagalog?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What does "pare" mean in Tagalog?


 
It means ''buddy, pal or dude.''  It is usually used by one guy addressing another. It's also like ''man'' in English.


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## christophers

Seb_K said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What does "pare" mean in Tagalog?


 
It also means "priest."

--Chris


----------



## Qcumber

christophers said:


> It also means "priest."


One shouldn't confuse *páre* ['pa:re] "buddy" and *párì *['pa:rI?] / *párè* ['pa:re?]  "priest".

BTW the etymologies are:
Span. compadre "co-father > godfather" > Tag. páre "godfather > buddy" (19th century)
Span. padre "father > priest" > Tag. párì "priest" (16th century)

Spanish /dr/ was reduced to /r/ in Tagalog because /dr/ doesn't exist in Tagalog. 
It was first reinterpreted a /dd/. Since geminates do not exist in Tagalog, /dd/ was reduced to /d/. Now the Tagalog phoneme /d/ is realized as the phone [r] between two vowels: /adi/ > [ari].
The final glottal stop [?] in párì ['pa:rI?] "priest" has no equivalent in Spanish, and was often added to loan words by Tagalogs during the early Spanish period.


----------



## Pinyot

Span. compadre "co-father > godfather" > Tag. páre "godfather > buddy" (19th century)

Actually it's from compadre > _*kompadre*_ > _*kumpare*_ > _*pare*_

_*Kumpare*_ is what a person calls his/her child's godfather. Kumare for the godmother.

_*Inaanak*_ is the Tagalog word for godchild.

_*Ninong*_ and _*ninang*_ are the Tagalog words for godfather and godmother, respectively.

Examples:

_*Kumpare, hinahanap ka na inaanak mo.*_
_*Kumpare*_, your godchild is looking for you. (Refering to his/her own child)

_*Humihingi ng pamasko ang inaanak mo.*_
Your godchild is asking for a Christmas gift. (Talking to his/her _*kumpare*_)

_*Ang ninong mo ay wala dito.*_
Your godfather is not here. (Talking to his/her child)


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot, you should put my name when you quote me, and use either quotations marks or the site quotation highlighted rectangle.


----------



## Pinyot

Oops. I assumed it was fine because my post was immediately after yours. Gonna remember that next time.


----------



## christophers

Qcumber said:


> One shouldn't confuse *páre* ['pa:re] "buddy" and *párì *['pa:rI?] / *párè* ['pa:re?] "priest".
> 
> BTW the etymologies are:
> Span. compadre "co-father > godfather" > Tag. páre "godfather > buddy" (19th century)
> Span. padre "father > priest" > Tag. párì "priest" (16th century)
> 
> Spanish /dr/ was reduced to /r/ in Tagalog because /dr/ doesn't exist in Tagalog.
> It was first reinterpreted a /dd/. Since geminates do not exist in Tagalog, /dd/ was reduced to /d/. Now the Tagalog phoneme /d/ is realized as the phone [r] between two vowels: /adi/ > [ari].
> The final glottal stop [?] in párì ['pa:rI?] "priest" has no equivalent in Spanish, and was often added to loan words by Tagalogs during the early Spanish period.


 
Why do you write "párì"?  The á isn't really necessary. It should just be "parì" di ba?

--Chris


----------



## Qcumber

christophers said:


> Why do you write "párì"? The á isn't really necessary. It should just be "parì" di ba?


For some unfathomable reason the acute accent, that represents stress, was removed from penultimates in the official accented spelling of Tagalog.
I put it back for the sake of clarity because I always have in mind the potentiality of serious non-Filipino readers coming across my threads. 
On the other hand, as you know, the majority of Filipinos are unable to use the accent system of Tagalog or any other Philippine language.


----------

